# Eclipse: Modifizierter Package Explorer (mehrere Workspaces)



## Guest (13. Jun 2006)

Hi,

weiss jemand, ob es ein Plugin gibt, welches die Ansicht der Projekte im Package-Explorer
um eine Ebene erweitert? Ich meine damit so etwas wie die Workspaces bei JDeveloper.
In JDeveloper kann man mehrere Workspaces gleichzeitig öffnen bzw. hat in der Ansicht
eine Organisationsebene mehr. Eclipse kann (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre) nur
ein Workspace auf einmal im Package-Explorer anzeigen.
Da eine Applikation i.d.R. aus mehreren Teilprojekten besteht und es mehrere Applikationen
geben kann, finde ich das wechseln des Workspace etwas unbequem. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jun 2006)

es gibt in Eclipse noch die sog. "Working Sets". Klick oben rechts im Package Explorer mal auf den Pfeil nach unten => Configure Working Sets

Damit kannst du Projekte nochmals gruppieren.


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2006)

Klasse, das ist es. Danke. :toll:


----------

